# Custom Plastisol Transfers - Basic Info/Spec Sheet



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, here are some of the basic Specs/Info that transfer makers need to know to make custom plastisol transfers. 

Step 1.

Customer
Bus. Name
Acc.#
Tax/Bus # (not always required)
Email
Date

Finish Date
Printing on Fabric Types/Garment styles
Transfer Type
Sheet Size
Sheet Gang/Yield (example: 4 up)
Sheet Quantity
Sheet Colors/Screens
Sheet Color Codes
Design Names/Exact Sizes
Design 1
Design 2
Design 3
Design 4
etc...

other details like: 
do you need each design cut out of the transfer Gang/sheet ? 


-------------

please feel free to add to it.

Merci/Thanks.


----------



## signafu (Aug 25, 2007)

Where can I get plastisol transfers, custom done in Vancouver bc canada?


----------

